
Conjuring Scenius - packym
https://www.perell.com/fellowship-essays/conjuring-scenius
======
packym
Scenius is the idea, first put forth by Brian Eno, of communal genius. From
the Ancient Greeks to the Scottish Enlightenment to Silicon Valley today, a
few sceniuses are responsible for much of human progress.

Kevin Kelly wrote in 2008 that “although many have tried many times, it is not
really possible to command scenius into being.”

I'm trying to form a MetaScenius to discover the recipe for Scenius in
historical and present day examples with the goal of setting the conditions
for one thousand sceniuses to bloom.

If you have favorite examples, are part of a community you think might be a
blooming scenius, or want to join the MetaScenius chat to figure it out, hit
me up @packyM on Twitter.

